# Has anyone ever seen Middle-earth themed aquarium decor?



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm dying to make a Hobbiton aquascape with tons of dwarf hairgrass but I can never find any Middle-earth ornaments ((


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Not sure what your budget is, but I did find this:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/112896206/sale-movie-miniatures-bag-end-hobbit?ref=shop_home_feat_2

It's for a terrarium so I maybe able to be used in an aquarium also.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

I could sculpt you something if you'd like PM me


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

I did see the terrarium but that's a little pricey for just an ornament in an aquarium >_<

And thanks for the offer, jona! I'll send you a PM


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

You can get styrofoam domes/half spheres at craft stores. Styrofoam is aquarium safe. Then you could cover it in vinyl window screening mesh and grow moss on that. It would be a perfect little hobbit hole shape.


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

givemethatfish said:


> You can get styrofoam domes/half spheres at craft stores. Styrofoam is aquarium safe. Then you could cover it in vinyl window screening mesh and grow moss on that. It would be a perfect little hobbit hole shape.


Hey, thanks for the idea! Do you know if it makes any difference safety wise if the styrofoam is coloured?


----------



## TCas0318 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm no help with the decor but your idea sounds awesome! Can't wait to see it when it's complete.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I know that pinkish styrofoam they sell at like Home Depot is safe, and I know that plain white is safe. Beyond that, I'm not sure. I have a very large styrofoam background in my community tank, but it was made from white sheets of styrofoam insulation and a few bits of styrofoam coolers.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup, same idea with the 3D backgrounds made of styrofoam. You'd have to weigh it down with something though or glue it to the bottom of your tank. Also you can use Drylok to paint it, that will make it water proof too and just all around more safe and attractive!


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Dang! You've beaten me to the idea. I was thinking of doing a Lord of the Rings aquascape one day- though it will probably look different no matter how many times the idea is done. 

Good luck on the scape, don't forget to show it off because I'd love to see how it turns out.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

+1 lilnaugrim

My background is painted with drylok, and it's secured to the tank with silicone. However, if you are doing a dome, you could hollow out the middle and silicone a large rock inside it. That *might* be enough to weight it down.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, that should work givemethatfish, that's pretty much what I had in mind anyway lol. Or multiple small rocks if you can't find a big enough one. Make sure it's aquarium safe though! Not all rocks are!


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

Piyoteru said:


> Dang! You've beaten me to the idea. I was thinking of doing a Lord of the Rings aquascape one day- though it will probably look different no matter how many times the idea is done.
> 
> Good luck on the scape, don't forget to show it off because I'd love to see how it turns out.


You should do one too! And I definitely will, when it does get done. I have no idea when that will be though since I'm swearing off buying unnecessary aquarium stuff for a while because my wallet is crying haha

But aaah all the ideas you guys are giving me are making me so excited xD Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I will have to wait for the day I move out of my parents home (one day...). 

There are just so many ways to do this idea. What size is your tank and what's the stocking plan?

My idea was to get a custom size long rimless tank, either do a wide scape of Hobbiton or maybe a Middle-Earth theme with Mordor on one side and the cities, forests taking up the majority. Each of the fish would either represent a race or characters from the books/films. It's just an idea- there's soo many things I need to figure out before even trying.


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmm well if I ever rescape my 4 ft tank I might use that one, because it's long but shallow compared to its length. But if I had infinite money I would custom make a square tank that's at least 3 ft x 3 ft x 1 ft and design the scape to be 360 degrees on a nice big pedestal haha. 

I don't know what fish I'd stock as hobbits. Shrimp come to mind, and corydoras, since they'd be busily 'tending' the fields and gardens xD 

I would looooove to have a different tank for each location~ A Minas Tirith tank, a Rohan tank, a Mordor tank, a Lothlorien tank, a Rivendell tank. 

I need more money. Lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ugg!! Rivendell would be absolutely gorgeous! You can make sand "waterfall's" for the waterfall parts!!! So many ideas! But alas, I'm not THAT good at DIY just yet lol.


----------



## thendeathsaid (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes I know right!! This is definitely going on my bucket list lol


----------

